# IZMIR | DAP Towers Bornova | 109m x 2 | 30 fl x 2 | T/O



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*DAP Towers Bornova*
*Izmir, Turkey*

http://www.dayimimarlik.com/projects/dap-izmir-kule/

*HEIGHT:* 2 x 109m
*FLOORS:* 2 x 30 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/1060771323...771323936779/2232854146728485/?type=3&theater


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.haberturk.com/konutta-en-cok-ilk-alici-kazaniyor-2410099-ekonomi


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by BerkeKayalar2:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUlZVDgImM0









https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUlZVDgImM0


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_0659 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1201 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------



## offline (Jun 21, 2014)

DSC_1278 by BerkeKayalar2, on Flickr


----------

